# Vaping Tobacco Extract



## MTL (5/2/20)

Since i was asked to write something about how i vape tobacco extract, i will try to do an introduction; sorry for my english and sorry if i mix a lot of things together.

First of all, only in italy and swiss there are producer that makes REAL ORGANIC tobacco extract/flavour: they aren't pricey (around 8 euro, sintetic flavour are around 5/8 euro in italy, both 10 ml). They are mixed around 2 to 10%, depends on the brand.

*About nicotine:* even if it is REAL tobacco, the nicotine is totally filtered from in it even if there are really small leftovers, under 1% of concentration in 10ml of flavour, after u mixed it at 10% in a nicotine free base u have at best a 0,1% nicotine liquid, pretty much nothing.







That is the situation after vaping 3ml (yes, 3ml, not 30 or 300) of kentucky extract a 4%, a tobacco normally used for cigars; the build in the photo: it is a 30g ss coil, 6 wrap on a 2,5mm support, around 0.95/1.05 Ω vaped around 13 or 14 watt, the atom is a by-ka v8, an atomizer made in belarus.

Even if it is all black and dirty u can wash it, remove the wick, made a dry burn and put new cotton and use it for another 3ml, maybe 4.
I vape with normal wattage, by using temperature control with a good box mod, perfect wicking u can easily do 10 or 15ml but nothing more.

*On the extracts: *u can vape only one single tobacco type (like i did in the photo) or the are some mixtures that mix different tobacco types, for example the english mixture, a mix of virginia, oriental and latakia that recreate the real english mixture that anyone who smoked a real pipe tried, some mix that recreate cigar, like the cuban one or the italian toscano.
There are also tobacco mixed with fruit or with creamy notes, like custards or biscuit.

Color of the flavour english mixture: 






after mixing it at 3% in a 50/50 base:






*About mixing, steeping and conservation: *ONLY USE GLASS: tobacco is full of sugars that eat some type of plastic.
I personally use a shake&vape brand, the more u wait for vaping it, the more flavour and notes u lose; there are some brand that are the opposite, they need at least 2 months of steeping, more is the wait more is the flavour and the aromatic notes. If u need a long steeping, there should be not more than 10% of air in the bottle since it can "oxidized" some molecules, and always prefer dark glass rather than the normal one since light does the same as air.

*How to vape them*: whatever material u like (kanthal, ss, ni80, nife48 etc), around 10 or 17 watt: at higher temperature u will cook the tabacco killing the real flavour

*Ω*: think a coil, and then use steam engine to know the best wattage, don't do nothing too crazy, u can use something between 0.80 to 1.50, i personally stay around 0.90/1.10 Ω

*Wire*: i like simple wire but u can try twisted or clapton, always stay low on wattage, i used from 27 to 30 gauge, 26g is really too much for mtl

*Base: *i use a simply 50pg 50vg, i don't even bother to calculate the pg in the flavour since i always do at 3%, so i end with a 53pg/47vg; there are some people who add water in it for a 50/40/10 or 45/45/10, the water use is a double distilled water (remember the double, simple distilled water isn't good)

*Atomizer to use: *ofc an mtl one, with air holes under 2mm, same for the hole under the coil; there is a lot more to say, it was just for saying don't use thing like wasp nano with an mtl build, it will be terribile. I use only RTA, but there are really good BF or RDTA atoms good for tobacco.

*Can i extract my own tobacco since i can't find any tobacco extract where i live? *Yes, there are a lot of ways, first of all use a tobacco without pesticide or chemical additives and then simply google how to do it, i can't do a guide since i never do it and it isn't very simple; i can link some guides in private if needed

If u have any question feel free to ask, sorry again for my english.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/2/20)

MTL said:


> Since i was asked to write something about how i vape tobacco extract, i will try to do an introduction; sorry for my english and sorry if i mix a lot of things together.
> 
> First of all, only in italy and swiss there are producer that makes REAL ORGANIC tobacco extract/flavour: they aren't pricey (around 8 euro, sintetic flavour are around 5/8 euro in italy, both 10 ml). They are mixed around 2 to 10%, depends on the brand.
> 
> ...


Do you have some links to where the NET concentrates can be bought?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Wow that's nice. I would like to find some of those extracts around here. I think the closest is the Stixx mix. But I'm not sure the percentage tobacco in it.
Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Wow that's nice. I would like to find some of those extracts around here. I think the closest is the Stixx mix. But I'm not sure the percentage tobacco in it.
> Thanks for the info.


Just searched the net because @MTL said they were only produced in Italy and Switzerland. i get Net e-liquids but after my search find that NET concentrates are also produced and readily available in the UK!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Wow that's nice. I would like to find some of those extracts around here. I think the closest is the Stixx mix. But I'm not sure the percentage tobacco in it.
> Thanks for the info.


https://www.tobaccoeliquid.co.uk/ just one of many places in the UK! Those El Toro e-liquids i posted in vape mail are NET e-liquids they are stored for 90 days in Oak casks and then slowly filtered to get rid of impurities. In some flavours they even add live yeast to get rid of any sugars!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

I heard @Raindance produces his own NET.maybe he can give a bit of info from his side.
And @Andre does the Stixx mixx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I heard @Raindance produces his own NET.maybe he can give a bit of info from his side.
> And @Andre does the Stixx mixx


I just got directed to @Raindance thread from Google (fame), not casting aspersions but would @Raindance own made extracts pass any QC or safety legislation it seems quite a specialised process!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I just got directed to @Raindance thread from Google (fame), not casting aspersions but would @Raindance own made extracts pass any QC or safety legislation it seems quite a specialised process!



He is still alive and well, I read the trick is in the filtering.it has to be micro fine.


----------



## Timwis (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> He is still alive and well, I read the trick is in the filtering.it has to be micro fine.


I'm surprised you aren't giving it a go in the lab we all know you have!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I'm surprised you aren't giving it a go in the lab we all know you have!


Did it a few times,but have not nailed it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

@MTL thanks for the thread bro. Hope you don't mind our comments and replies in here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> @MTL thanks for the thread bro. Hope you don't mind our comments and replies in here


Yeah i concur, i enjoy Net e-liquids but have them as a treat, like @MTL explained they can only be vaped at low wattage else the flavour gets ruined, also cotton needs constantly replacing. They are an acquired taste so not to a lot of peoples liking, raw and quite bitter!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i concur, i enjoy Net e-liquids but have them as a treat, like @MTL explained they can only be vaped at low wattage else the flavour gets ruined, also cotton needs constantly replacing. They are an acquired taste so not to a lot of peoples liking, raw and quite bitter!



Yes, this means I need to start exploring again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MTL (6/2/20)

Didn't know existed concentrates from tobaccoeliquid uk, they look interesting and i will study them, if i find someone IRL who wanna share shipping costs with me i can even try them and let u know; from the choosen tobacco, mixtures they look totally legit and they should no be so different from our brand

Abount buying them: u can buy them but the problem is probably the super expensive shipping costs, here are some brands (i can't post links because i am new)

tabaccheria (i mostly use them, they are shake&vape)
the vaping gentleman club (they are italian but also import the swiss brand called clamour vape by swiss vape technology)
blendfeel (they also have product from another brand called vape synergy)
angolo della guancia
azhad elixirs
dreamods (they have an organic tobacco selection)
officine svapo (they have another sub brand called brebbia)
tabacchificio 3.0
vaporificio

Before buying send an email and ask if they can ship in your country, i can even post links of generic vape stores who have almost all of them or just google "italian vaping stores" and find it by yourself

About the atomizer to use: i have seen in the thread *"whats in your hand now?"* that a lot of u have a brunhilde or a precisio: they are both good starters, probably same for expro v4 even if the v3 fire version is better and u can still find it easily; if u find a clone/styled version of the expro 2 or 2.1 version that atom is pretty much the most iconic and legendary one in the history for mtl vaping, more than any kayfun

Forgot to say if these extract are hard to vape or is an aquired taste in vaping: totally not, there is no combustion so u feel the real flavour of tobacco; i tossed A LOT of custards, fruit, biscuit flavour because after 2ml i don't even feel the taste anymore, with tobacco this never happened.
Ofc there are some "mainly" tobacco like kentucky or latakia that are fire cured and they are really strong, but there are also more gentle tobacco like virginia or burley that are sweet

glad u enjoyed the thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (6/2/20)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/20)

MTL said:


> Didn't know existed concentrates from tobaccoeliquid uk, they look interesting and i will study them, if i find someone IRL who wanna share shipping costs with me i can even try them and let u know; from the choosen tobacco, mixtures they look totally legit and they should no be so different from our brand
> 
> Abount buying them: u can buy them but the problem is probably the super expensive shipping costs, here are some brands (i can't post links because i am new)
> 
> ...


@MTL, I looked at La Tabaccheria at some stage, but have not gotten around to ordering. They have great information on their website.

Which of their products are your favourites?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

More NET e-liquids arrived today!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

And El-Toro i received! El Toro have been manufacturing NET e-liquids since 2010 and until sugar loaded crap American styled flavoured e-liquid took off was considered the benchmark!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Timwis said:


> More NET e-liquids arrived today!!
> 
> View attachment 189502





Timwis said:


> And El-Toro i received! El Toro have been manufacturing NET e-liquids since 2010 and until sugar loaded crap American styled flavoured e-liquid took off was considered the benchmark!!
> 
> View attachment 189503



Wow that was quick. I have to plan vapemail like this for months


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Wow that was quick. I have to plan vapemail like this for months


No plan, lol the El toro i have used as a treat for ages and the BSL Net liquids were on the way before @MTL joined the forum, just a happy coincidence!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Timwis said:


> No plan, lol the El toro i have used as a treat for ages and the BSL Net liquids were on the way before @MTL joined the forum, just a happy coincidence!


Perfect timing I'd say. Now you have to review liquids too! Especially these ones.


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Perfect timing I'd say. Now you have to review liquids too! Especially these ones.


I do the occasional e-liquid review most are on here, i am planning on reviewing the BSL liquids. I reviewed El Toro a few years ago before i knew Ecigssa existed!!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I do the occasional e-liquid review most are on here, i am planning on reviewing the BSL liquids. I reviewed El Toro a few years ago before i knew Ecigssa existed!!!!


Let me know how the Cavendish vapes. I used to like H.H.cherry cavendish pipe tobacco in the past.


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Let me know how the Cavendish vapes. I used to like H.H.cherry cavendish pipe tobacco in the past.


When i was a smoker i would look uncool walking up the street with a pipe (considered for old men) so while i smoked roll ups most of the time and definitely in public i had my pipe collection at home and one of my favourite chills was with a Cavendish black Cherry! but let's change the subject we need to carry on vaping it's so tempting!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Timwis said:


> When i was a smoker i would look uncool walking up the street with a pipe (considered for old men) so while i smoked roll ups most of the time and definitely in public i had my pipe collection at home and one of my favourite chills was with a Cavendish black Cherry! but let's change the subject we need to carry on vaping it's so tempting!!!



Yup I was thinking of an extract but wondered how safe it would be with all the additives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MTL (7/2/20)

Andre said:


> @MTL, I looked at La Tabaccheria at some stage, but have not gotten around to ordering. They have great information on their website.
> 
> Which of their products are your favourites?


 
"normal"extract and the sub category barrique, elite, special blend, hell's mixtures, premium : they are all the same thing, they destroy the coil but the flavour is soooo good, u can mix easily to 2/4% for an all day vaping, up to 7% 

*elite* are totally normal single tobacco flavour, no idea why they call them elite, u can easily vape alone all of them without mixing with other things
*barrique and hell's mixture* is a mix of normal extract, for example the "baffometto" is 40% virginia 40% cavendish 20 latakia, u can do it by yourself, the barrique note doesn't add anything
*special blend and premium* they are creamy of fruity mix with tobacco, they are totally overpriced and the are better brand that does better flavour 

the "*assolo/macerato*" flavour doesn't ruin so much the coil (u can vape 10/12ml in wattage before changing your coil, up to 20 in tc) but u lost a lot of intensity and some aromatic notes
the "*4pod*" flavour is even better than assolo with the coil, u can vape up to 20/25ml with a zenith/nautilus coil (they aren't so good with rta or rba, similar ml to assolo) but u lose almost totally the intensity and a lot of principal notes
the "*4sixty*" is almost a scam, totally overpriced product that isn't worth the money

personally i only vape elite, barrique and normal extract, and i like almost all of them because is tobacco and it is all good
if u buy the full "normal" line (latakia kentucky perique oriental virginia burley black cavendish) u can vape them all alone or mix them together u can find a lot of recipes online for making your mixes

otherwise pick one from

latakia or kentucky: both fire cured, very strong, even if u don't like the u can use them as an addictive for adding smokey flavour to anything
perique or oriental: both a little bit spicey and floreal on the sweet side

and pick thinking about your "real" taste without thinking it is tobacco
virginia: very sweet and pale
burley: nuity flavour
black cavendish: there is something of licorice, so pick it only if u like it

silver line:

mata fina, piloto cubano are both used for cuban cigar, go for it if u wanna try a cuban cigar
basma, bezuki are all oriental tobacco already in the "oriental" flavour, not really needed if u pick the oriental
kentucky usa: it smell likevery strong bbq sauce
maryland: more creamy burley, not totally the same but the profile is similar
sigaro italiano: should be 80% kentucky 20% latakia, no idea why they put it in silver, not really worth it

recipes of barrique and hell mixtures:

baffometto: 40% virginia 40% cavendish 20% latakia
759: 35% latakia 49% oriental 16% virginia
english: latakia 60% virginia 16% oriental 24% 
balkan: another mix of latakia virginia oriental lmao
american blend: can't find it but it is virginia, oriental and burley
mixture 1 and mixture 2 are unknown, the first is more on the latakia, the second one on kentucky and cuban tobacco like mata fi

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

